# Substrate | Caribsea - Hawaiian Black for Cichlid Tank



## GarPos (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone-

I'm new to the forum and excite to be part of the community. After a 10 year fishless hiatus, I have decided to purchase a new 45 gallon tank which i will be stocking with African Cichlid (mumba). My question for everyone is regarding the recommendation from my LFS & the Sales Rep from Caribsea on the substrate to use for the tank. I was originally planing to purchase Caribsea Eco-Complete Cichlid Black http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempage_freshwater_substrates_Ecocichlid.html However this product was out of stock and is on back order for a couple of weeks. They recommended for me to go with Caribsea Arag-Alive Hawaiian Black http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempage_marine_substrates_aragalive.html. The said the only difference between the two products was that the Eco Complete is packed with freshwater, and the Arag-Alive was packed with Saltwater.

As much as trust the LFS (who seems very knowledgeable) and the Sales Rep @ Caribsea. I decided to reach out to the community to hear what some of your experiences and recommendations, ultimately verifying the information that was provided to me.

Has anyone had any experience with this type of substrate / scenario? Any insights would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone.

GP-


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

they are the best substrates out there as far as i'm concerned


----------

